# January had her baby



## alsea1 (Apr 6, 2014)

This morning my January had her lamb. A little ram.
Waiting to see if they are both going to be okay.
So far they seem okay.


----------



## AriesX (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations! Hope they are still doing well!


----------



## Parsnip (Apr 6, 2014)

CONGRATS!

BB lambs are always so cute!
Hope all is well!!!!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 6, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 6, 2014)

so far so good.
Only worried about the one that got banded today and stressing about the one I have to band monday


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## elevan (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Went out to check on the sheeps and the little one in particular.
Caught Ewe ones lamb stealing milk from January like crazy. And she was letting her. Meanwhile the newborn was on the other side fumbling around not getting anything. So in I went to break it up.
I hope this does not become a problem as I really have no way of keeping them apart.
Has anyone else had this occur? If so was it a problem.


----------

